# celebrity big brother rumours



## killer b (Dec 20, 2006)

if this is true, i may find it hard not to watch... 

Stephen Hawking
Whitney Houston
Adam Ant
Derek Acorah
Grace Jones
Kevin Federline
Tommy Sheridan
Su Pollard
David Hasselhoff
Sarah Harding
Jeffrey Archer


----------



## Belushi (Dec 20, 2006)

I just dont believe that Stephen Hawking will eb a housemate for a start


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2006)

u aint gettin stephen hawking mixed up with justin hawkins are u?


----------



## Belushi (Dec 20, 2006)

I read in one fo the tabloids that the weird antique dealer child who grew upto become a woman is going to be in it, that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 20, 2006)

Derek Acorah would be


----------



## pootle (Dec 20, 2006)

Sarah Harding and Kevin Federline would be  

Hurrah! For Celeb BB!


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 20, 2006)

Lauren Harries seems to be tipped to go in. (annoying boy antiques expert)

Stephen Hawking was asked, but he turned it down. Can you imagine it  However Justin Hawkins probably is going in.


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd heard the adam ant and sarah harding rumours.

I'm feeling torn - I love BB and I love CBB, but I don't really want to see adam ant in there, I'm worried for him! and I think sarah might make a tit of herself 

but no doubt I'll watch it anyway


----------



## lemontop (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sure half that list were rumored to be going in last year and we ended up with Chantelle, Preston and Tracey Bingham. Very much doubt Whitney or Hawking would go in. Would also love to see Derek in the house.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2006)

grace jones would tip it for me - i'm desperately in love with her...


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Stephen Hawking was asked, but he turned it down. Can you imagine it  However Justin Hawkins probably is going in.



The wisdom of sending someone who is at the least suffering from massive withdrawals (assuming hes kicked his habits for now), or will begin suffering massive withdrawals (if he hasn't) is questionable. Don't think they'll get away with it.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 20, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> if this is true, i may find it hard not to watch...
> 
> Stephen Hawking
> Whitney Houston
> ...



Wow! For once, I actually know who some of them are! The ones I'm not sure about are Derek Acorah (I've heard the name, but not sure what he does), Kevin Federline (he went out with someone, not sure who) Tommy Sheridan (no idea) and Sarah Harding (no idea).


----------



## lemontop (Dec 20, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Lauren Harries seems to be tipped to go in. (annoying boy antiques expert)



She's always on BBLB / BBBM so I can see her as a very likely housemate.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 20, 2006)

According to bigbrother.digitalspy it doesnae look like Tommy Sheridan will be on it...




_Tommy Sheridan has turned down a £100,000 offer to appear on the next series of Celebrity Big Brother.

The Scottish politician confirmed that he had been offered a "six-figure sum" but decided not to enter the house because producers could not guarantee that they would air his political views.

"I'm definitely not doing Celebrity Big Brother," Sheridan told the Daily Record. "They made a very generous offer but there were no guarantees of communicating my political ideas. Therefore, it was not right at this time.

"At first, I ruled it out completely. But they kept coming back upping the offer. People were saying to me, 'Don't rule it out, think about it'. This is not a decision on principle but, on balance, it's not right now."_


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 20, 2006)

Popbitch reckons....

Ian "H" Watkins 
Dirk Benedict 
Jermaine Jackson 
Paul Michael Glaser (starsky) 
Sharon Davies 
Julie Goodyear 
Gavin Rossdale 
Peter Robinson (Marylin)
Lauren Harries

I can see Marilyn going in as this year's Pete Burns type. Used to love him in the 80's  Wonder what he looks like now


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 20, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I can see Marilyn going in as this year's Pete Burns type. Used to love him in the 80's  Wonder what he looks like now


A bit of a wreck, apparently. I'm sure he'd do it for the money.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2006)

the popbitch list looks more realistic... ah well.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2006)

they should make ant and dec and that davina woman do it.

and have shepards bush tucker trials and stuff


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 20, 2006)

any rumours about it being axed and never EVER being shown again???


----------



## pootle (Dec 20, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> The wisdom of sending someone who is at the least suffering from massive withdrawals (assuming hes kicked his habits for now), or will begin suffering massive withdrawals (if he hasn't) is questionable. Don't think they'll get away with it.



Why not? Bez clearly struggled when he had to go without the weed - same thing ain't it?

No one is forced into the CBB House.  These are growed up who know what they are doing.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> any rumours about it being axed and never EVER being shown again???


piss off somewhere else and talk about something you're actually interested in.


----------



## pootle (Dec 20, 2006)

Nicely said killer b!


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Why not? Bez clearly struggled when he had to go without the weed - same thing ain't it?
> 
> No one is forced into the CBB House.  These are growed up who know what they are doing.



Hmm, well lets not get into the debate about whether cannabis is as addictive as alcohol and cocaine.

The withdrawals from the latter two tho would be much more severe i would think tho (if the reported vast quantities he was doing are correct).


----------



## pootle (Dec 20, 2006)

snip - as I'm a fht


----------



## pootle (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, whatever.  I'm sure Justin Hawkins is adult enough to realise whether he's well enough to be in there or not.

And he's been in rehab for a while now, ain't he, so I'm sure the withdrawal bits would have passed by now?  

Also I'd hope he would have people around him who would care/know him well enough to say if it was a bad move for him to go, health wise.


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 20, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> piss off somewhere else and talk about something you're actually interested in.



oooooooooo.

i'm interrested in bb getting axed.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2006)

cool.

lobby channel 4 about that then, i don't think there's anything we can do.


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 20, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> cool.
> 
> lobby channel 4 about that then, i don't think there's anything we can do.




will do.


----------



## Juice Terry (Dec 20, 2006)

Is Stephen Hawking a coke fiend then?


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2006)

probably not, but it would be great if he was.

i heard he was into scat & bondage, mind...


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 20, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> piss off somewhere else and talk about something you're actually interested in.



killer b in defending CBB shocker    

Didn't think it would be your sort of thing...


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2006)

tbh, i hate myself for it...


----------



## Wookey (Dec 20, 2006)

> I can see Marilyn going in as this year's Pete Burns type. Used to love him in the 80's  Wonder what he looks like now



He looks pretty dreadful, tbf. And he's a very scary man to interview. 

*shivers at the memory*


----------



## el_starkos (Dec 20, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> if this is true, i may find it hard not to watch...
> 
> Stephen Hawking



I heard it was Justin Hawkins (that twat from The Darkness).

Not that Im bothered


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 20, 2006)

Channel 4 have done this every year of CBB.  

Leaked a list of exciting names that are theortically possible that they would have a go, but it would be very unlikely.

Then, as has been pointed out, the reality ends up being people like Preston and Chantelle.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2006)

the more nobodies the better, as far as i'm concerned - that way i'm less likely to end up watching it...


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 20, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> the more nobodies the better, as far as i'm concerned - that way i'm less likely to end up watching it...



Well if H from Steps goes in....


----------



## Robstarr (Dec 21, 2006)

Gary Coleman has been rumoured to be going in there


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Adam Ant Don't do it your better then that shit. 

Had to look up some names, Tommy Sheridan MP The Scottish Parliament
Derek Acorah.

Archer


----------



## Epicurus (Dec 21, 2006)

Sounds like a pimp’s parlour

http://entertainment.aol.co.uk/new-big-brother-house-unveiled/article/20061220191209990002


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 21, 2006)

If you need to know who Marilyn is, watch out for the original Band Aid video. He's the one taking himself waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously, singing with the lead singer from Heaven 17


----------



## rowan (Dec 22, 2006)

When does it start?


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> if this is true, i may find it hard not to watch...
> 
> Stephen Hawking
> Whitney Houston
> ...



Good grief. It's not being shown down here is it? Faaaarrrrk


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Dec 22, 2006)

Heh, can't wait. I'm not sure how they're going to top the last CBB (imho the best reality tv series so far), but this has - HAS - to be better than this year's appalling BB proper. There's a lot riding on this for Endemol.
The Daily Star is normally quite good at HM "predictions" (ie leaks) and has thus far:

"1. American Pie and Scrubs actress Tara Reid

2. Steps star ‘H’

3. Transexual Lauren Harries

4. Wildlife presenter Michela Strachen

5. Politician and Ex-Talk Show host Robert Kilroy-Silk

6. Retired glamour model Jo Guest

7. Starksy and Hutch star Paul Michael Glaser

8. Comedy actress Su Pollard

9. Singer and brother of Michael Jackson, Jermaine Jackson

10. Children's television Carol Lee Scott

11. The A-Team star Dirk Benedict

12. Celebrity wrestler Leilani Dowding"

Not a bad list imho. The Faceman and Jo Guest might be ones to watch if true. Pollard, Harries and Killroy for the omfg-did-I-just-see-that factor. No doubt there'll be one or two withdrawals and standbys swapping in the next week. I'd love Sarah from Girls Aloud to be in there, but I'm not sure that's going to happen now. Anyway, it's all good...  

Stay lucky


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 4. Wildlife presenter Michela Strachen
> 
> 6. Retired glamour model Jo Guest



*Awaits the start of the "spin the bottle" games with compulsory girl on girl snogging with anticipation.*


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2006)

Ooh no, I can't look at Kilroy.

At least there would be deserved booing for once.


----------



## wishface (Dec 22, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Popbitch reckons....
> 
> Ian "H" Watkins
> Dirk Benedict
> ...


Dirk Benedict is a god and should not be reduced to doing CBB. He played the FACE for fucks sake. He's earned his stripes.

Don't do it; think of the cylons!


----------



## futha (Dec 22, 2006)

i dont want to see adam ant go on it but at the same time i kind of do.
i hope he doesnt do it though.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 23, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Lauren Harries seems to be tipped to go in. (annoying boy antiques expert)
> 
> Stephen Hawking was asked, but he turned it down. Can you imagine it  However Justin Hawkins probably is going in.



she used to use the leisure centre I work in. One helluv an attention seeker.
Cant stand the minging freak myself. If its true I will have to watch


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 2, 2007)

The same names do seem to be cropping up a lot. I'd treat Harries as a *confirmed* and the rest as probables. From digispy:

"A secret list of housemates for Celebrity Big Brother has apparently been discovered, according to one newspaper.
The News of the World claims to have come across the list, which contains many of the names already touted for the roles.
The paper confirms that Starsky and Hutch star Paul Michael-Glazer, A-Team actor Dirk Benedict and former Miss Great Britain Danielle Lloyd will take part, and has added five more names into the equation.
Jackson Five member Jermaine Jackson, former Darkness frontman Justin Hawkins, TV presenter-cum-politician Robert Kilroy-Silk, former child prodigy Lauren Harries and Bollywood actress Shilpa Shetty will all also enter the house on Wednesday, according to the report."


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 2, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The same names do seem to be cropping up a lot. I'd treat Harries as a *confirmed* and the rest as probables. From digispy:
> 
> "A secret list of housemates for Celebrity Big Brother has apparently been discovered, according to one newspaper.
> The News of the World claims to have come across the list, which contains many of the names already touted for the roles.
> ...


see it all starts off exciting with people i actually know but by the end of it i'm just as baffled as to who half of them are.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 2, 2007)

Apparently Jade Goody is going in a few days later now she is a celebrity


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is the official rumour list

According to the Sun anyway.

Dirk Benedict and Bet Lynch from Corrie in the same house!! Quality. And Helllloo to the Bollywood actress Shilpa Shetty. Mmmmm.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 2, 2007)

What an absolute bag of shite!!!

celebrity my arse, most of them i have never heard of!


jason Cundy ffs and his wife lizzi


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2007)

mhwfc has posted in the darts thread that Chris Mason is rumoured to be going in. He got it off a darts message board. Aparently Masons been asked and is considering it (bit last minute innit) I think he must have been asked very recently- probably since his bust up with Phil Taylor last week where there was loads of bad blood between them during a match at the PDC World Championship.

Story about the bust up: http://http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,3-2006600420,00.html


----------



## moomoo (Jan 2, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> What an absolute bag of shite!!!
> 
> celebrity my arse, most of them i have never heard of!
> 
> ...




Suppose you won't be watching this then haylz?...................  

Actually, reading through the list again, I'm not too sure of most of them!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Suppose you won't be watching this then haylz?...................
> 
> Actually, reading through the list again, I'm not too sure of most of them!



No.............lol   











































yet


----------



## Paulaviki (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm sure it will be full of a bunch of social rejects as usual, but no doubt I'll be hooked by the end of tonight and will end up watching the whole thing.


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2007)

just in: a friend of mine claims he was trying to book marc almond for a date mid jan, but was told he wasn't available because he was on cbb...

sounds a little far fetched to me, but i thought i'd throw him in.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

Please, no sophie anderton!!!!!


----------



## pootle (Jan 3, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Here is the official rumour list



Official rumour list? How exactly is it official  

There seems to be lots in today's London Lite suggesting that H from Steps and John Terry's missus - former Miss UK or summat are deffo's.

Regardless of the calibre of the "celeb" I'll be probably be hooked


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

Apparently H is gay!!!!!

No, who would have thought


----------



## pootle (Jan 3, 2007)

I know! Can you believe it?!

Apparently he's already out to his friends and family etc, but thought he better come out to his fans.

What fans?!


----------



## twister (Jan 3, 2007)

usual bunch of nobodys..

would probably watch it if Tara Reid was in it though.. oh and 'Face'


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2007)

I was SO in love with Adam Ant.....dunno if I want to see him go in there.  
Be lovely to see him though even if he has changed alot and is no longer a sexgodhipswivellinglipglosswearingpirate. 

Apart from Depp....he was the sexiest fuckin pirate ever. 


*goes for a cold shower*


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 3, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I was SO in love with Adam Ant.....dunno if I want to see him go in there.
> Be lovely to see him though even if he has changed alot and is no longer a sexgodhipswivellinglipglosswearingpirate.
> 
> Apart from Depp....he was the sexiest fuckin pirate ever.
> ...



*ahem*

I think Captain Pugwash would have something to say about that.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I was SO in love with Adam Ant.....dunno if I want to see him go in there.
> Be lovely to see him though even if he has changed alot and is no longer a sexgodhipswivellinglipglosswearingpirate.
> 
> Apart from Depp....he was the sexiest fuckin pirate ever.
> ...



I totally agree   

BTW. The darts fella, Chris Mason made a statement today that he's not going in...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> *ahem*
> 
> I think Captain Pugwash would have something to say about that.




 

Capn Pugwash was   but.....he was not sexy.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

Roll On 8 P.M.!!!

:d


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

*BIG FAT SPOILER ALERT.*



From a usually very reliable source (reverse ferret on digispy), this is who's going in tonight:

Carol Malone (Mirror 'journo')
Jo O'Meara (S-Club)
Cleo Rocos (Yay!)
Dirk Benedict (The Facester)
Danielle Lloyd (ex-Miss UK)
Shilpa Shetty (Bollywood star)
Ian 'H' Watkins (Steps)
Donny Tourette (Towers Of London)
Jermaine Jackson
Leo Sayer
Ken Russell

Some good names there but no real 'Holy Shit!' Galloway factor. Looking forward to Cleo and Dirk, Shilpa looks lovely, sad to see Lauren Harries (and Steven Hawkins!) didn't make it. Please please please don't bring Jade in after a few days. Ta.

Bring it on!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2007)

Leo Sayer 

Jermaine Jackson 

Bollywood Actress ?? 

Jo O Meara 

Ken Russel 

Danielle Lloyd 

Dirk Benedict 

Donny Tourette 

Carole Malone 

Cleo Rocos 

H

This the latest on PB which is usually on the money.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2007)

O&L   you rascal, you beat me to it.

Ken Russel might be amusing. The rest I couldn't give a toss about.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

Heh. Sorry DJ.  

Yeah, the info looks good now. The pb post came up before the digispy list, but the poster on ds is a genuine insider and has been on the money many, many times before. 2 seperate sources then. Nice.  

Without knowing too much about the 'celebs' I'd say that Leo Sayer and Jo O'Meara will be early faves. Dirk may be a dark horse.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2007)

Where's the bloody EYE CANDY for the girls then!??!!   

Blaaaaaah.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually that's a very good point. 4 older men, one chappy who's come out of the closet this very day, and what looks to me like Maggot pt. 2.

Very odd.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

Here we go

That's January sorted for me!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

Is Davina actually trying to look like that mad Scottish woman in Green Wing?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

Or the woman from the Scottish Widow's ad


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2007)

A bad case of "croydon facelift".


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 3, 2007)

"Our celebrities will be coming through those doors in just a matter of minutes..."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

Teddy teddy teddy teddy blah blah blah teddy teddy teddy.
She's going to be VERY annoying.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

Am loving Ken already


----------



## Saffy (Jan 3, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Am loving Ken already


lol..me too.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

He's a twat. I reckon Danielle is there because they'll make the rest of the celebs try to guess who the non-celeb is....


----------



## aqua (Jan 3, 2007)

he is isn't he


----------



## zed (Jan 3, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Am loving Ken already



Me too.  I'm nominating him to win already.

Someone should run a poll.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Me too.  I'm nominating him to win already.
> 
> Someone should run a poll.




Fuck that.


----------



## milesy (Jan 3, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Or the woman from the Scottish Widow's ad



more like darth vader but without the helmet.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 3, 2007)

he's a prick. cringeworthy behaviour.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 3, 2007)

I like Ken  
However he doesn't look well does he?
I hope he doesn't have a coronary live on the show


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

1.73	Any one of the celebrities to quit the house and leave of their own accord not to return	Any one of the celebrities to quit the house and leave of their own accord not to return	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	8/11	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
2.00	Any celeb to vomit due to excessive alcohol consumption	Any celeb to vomit due to excessive alcohol consumption	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	1	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
2.50	Celebrity to walk out voluntarily without being voted out by the public	Celebrity to walk out voluntarily without being voted out by the public	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	6/4	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
5.0	A former Big Brother contestant to win Celebrity Big Brother	A former Big Brother contestant to win Celebrity Big Brother	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	4	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
6.0	The celebs to fail all their shopping tasks	The celebs to fail all their shopping tasks	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	5	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
9.0	Dermot O Leary to host an eviction show on Ch4 instead of Davina	Dermot O Leary to host an eviction show on Ch4 instead of Davina	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	8	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
9.0	A regular person (non celebrity) to	A regular person (non celebrity) to	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	8	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
11.0	All celebrity housemates to quit and walk out of the house	All celebrity housemates to quit and walk out of the house	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	10	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
13.0	Security to be called into the house to break up a fight between any of the celebs	Security to be called into the house to break up a fight between any of the celebs	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	12	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
17.0	Celeb housemates to hold a seance in the BB house	Celeb housemates to hold a seance in the BB house	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	16	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
17.0	Any Celebrity couple to have sex in the BB house**	Any Celebrity couple to have sex in the BB house**	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	16	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
21	All celeb housemates to refuse to wear their microphones for a day	All celeb housemates to refuse to wear their microphones for a day	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	20	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
67	The show to be axed before the final show	The show to be axed before the final show	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	66


----------



## exosculate (Jan 3, 2007)

Who are they?

The first two i mean.

Love Ken natch.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

mk12 said:
			
		

> he's a prick. cringeworthy behaviour.




I'm scared it's going to be love him/ hate him hence he's in the last two.

But someone better must be in...


----------



## Phenol (Jan 3, 2007)

what the hell did Ken say that was bleeped out??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

Danielle Lloyd thought - and I quote - that "Winston Churchill was America's first black president".

Oh. My. God.


----------



## zed (Jan 3, 2007)

mk12 said:
			
		

> he's a prick. cringeworthy behaviour.



"Cringeworthy behaviour"?

And you can say that after watching that muppet girlfriend of Teddy Sheringham's?  And you're saying _he's_ the prick?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2007)

Early odds - 





> William Hill have installed Leo Sayer as 4/1 favourite to win the new Celebrity Big Brother series, ahead of former A Team favourite Dirk Benedict and H from Steps, who are the 5/1 joint second favourites.
> Hills also offer 6/1 Jo O'Meara; 8/1 Shilpa Shetty; Danny Tourette; 10/1 Danielle Lloyd; Ken Russell; 12/1 Carole Malone; Cleo Roccos; 14/1 Jermaine Jackson.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah - she hasn't done anything wrong, and the pricks in the crowd are booing her. idiots.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

I love Jo.

Oh fuck, I'm in heaven... my third most fanciable celeb ever. I'm watching...


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Who are they?
> 
> The first two i mean.
> 
> Love Ken natch.


Jermaine Jackson & the disgraced ex Miss GB


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 3, 2007)

He did a not very good impersonation of Pete with Tourettes.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 3, 2007)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> what the hell did Ken say that was bleeped out??




I think he said wankers a few times


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

Now Tina (first most fanciable) added would be IT.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 3, 2007)

OK so the black guy is mad Mikes brother, but what is the dense woman known for?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2007)

OMG I just realised who Ken Russell reminds me of...

That Sir Bernard Chumley character from Little Britain! LOL.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 3, 2007)

I used to love that Jermaine Jackson song "Let's get Serious" 
Still do in fact


----------



## exosculate (Jan 3, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I used to love that Jermaine Jackson song "Let's get Serious"
> Still do in fact




Shameful.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 3, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> OMG I just realised who Ken Russell reminds me of...
> 
> That Sir Bernard Chumley character from Little Britain! LOL.




Leave our Ken alone.


----------



## milesy (Jan 3, 2007)

MysteryGuest never said he was going in the house!!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 3, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Shameful.




Tis a really wonderful song  

Leo Sayer though
someone kill him in the face NOW please!!!!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 3, 2007)

Unix Tottie in da house


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm surprised that I'm watching this. I've never watched a celeb BB, or any series past season 1, though I was glued to that. This one looks quite interesting, purely because of Ken Russel. This Jo girl seems astonishingly normal, cringing before the screaming crowds, and she is quite famous, at least, unlike some of the others - well, she's not that well-known in her own right, but her band was. 

Leo Sayer's just come on. Twat already. Could just be selective editing though ('tell us all the best things about you ...' then leave only those in to make him sound like a big-headed twat).


----------



## milesy (Jan 3, 2007)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Unix Tottie in da house


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 3, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Leo Sayer's just come on. Twat already. Could just be selective editing though ('tell us all the best things about you ...' then leave only those in to make him sound like a big-headed twat).




He really is a big headed, delusional, egotistical twat


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2007)

I quite like Leo Sayer already actually.

Seems like the least twatish of all of them IMHO. Not up his own arse or anything.


----------



## aqua (Jan 3, 2007)

so Leo to have the breakdown tis year then? "I'm just always so popular and happy"


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 3, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> I quite like Leo Sayer already actually.
> 
> Seems like the least twatish of all of them IMHO. Not up his own arse or anything.



Just you wait 

I'd put money on everyone hating him very quickly


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

Jo is not v attractive actually. I'm gutted.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

Loving Leo already. I bet he's really easy to get on with. The way he addressed Ken was proper. Ken is lovely, but he looks a bit ill


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> so Leo to have the breakdown tis year then? "I'm just always so popular and happy"


Hehehe I was thinking the same thing


----------



## mk12 (Jan 3, 2007)

whoa muma


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2007)

Shilpa seems very much like an older Indian Britney.


----------



## futha (Jan 3, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I love Jo.
> 
> Oh fuck, I'm in heaven... my third most fanciable celeb ever. I'm watching...



massive chin


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

Aaah. The diva arrives. The Bollywood diva, but the diva all the same...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2007)

Aye, she's fit as a butcher's dog.

I *heart* Indian women so much!! Especially Bollywood actresses


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Aye, she's fit as a butcher's dog.
> 
> I *heart* Indian women so much!! Especially Bollywood actresses



She is very beautiful

Carol Malone thinks she's going to do a Carol Thatch, but i doubt she will...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Carol Malone thinks she's going to do a Carol Thatch, but i doubt she will...



Agreed. She seems like a guaranteed loser from the outset.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

Are we watching the end of a career


----------



## zed (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the Bollywood actress is very ugly.

If she's only half as precious as her intro segue made her out to be, then she's going to be insufferable.

It ain't just about looks.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the bloke in the crowd who shouted "Oo are ya?"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2007)

Guess which band are going to do the novelty single after the series is done

ETA: What a twat.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

Donny actually believes he's famous. He's gonna prove what a joke he actually is  

Wanker. End of.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Love the bloke in the crowd who shouted "Oo are ya?"


which one now? they are all shouting it lol. What a prick. "im hard, im a rock and roller".


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm loving Donny too


----------



## zed (Jan 3, 2007)

The pantomime villian has arrived.  Pissed by the looks of it.

I think he's great.  Just what some of them already in there need.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> The pantomime villian has arrived.  Pissed by the looks of it.
> 
> I think he's great.  Just what some of them already in there need.


And a mate of cuddly Leo no less


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

Who is donny?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 3, 2007)

*Just switched on*

Leo Sayer?!?

HURRAY!!!!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 3, 2007)

who is are the last 2 people to come in? carol and donny who?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> And a mate of cuddly Leo no less



First great moment this series imo. Very rock and roll. OY, POSH KID!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> First great moment this series imo. Very rock and roll. OY, POSH KID!


Totally


----------



## pagan (Jan 3, 2007)

Towers of London. 100% pisstake. A very poor Spinal Tap/Darkness hybrid.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh here he is

Oh H


----------



## mk12 (Jan 3, 2007)

pagan said:
			
		

> Towers of London. 100% pisstake. A very poor Spinal Tap/Darkness hybrid.



i googled them to see if they were for real. they are, unfortunately.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

mk12 said:
			
		

> i googled them to see if they were for real. they are, unfortunately.



Motley Crue did it better and way before them. It was real. Towers of London don't even do good tunes. It's all a pile of crap. 

Yes, very telling that Leo Sayer knew him.

You came round my house years ago etc... 

Strangely, even though i don't like steps or those sort of bands, i think i like H.

Cleo is going to be fun methinks.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

An extra from Kenny Everett. Keep trying to be excited Davina. It's virtually silent.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2007)

Cleo still looking pretty dammed sexy after all these years.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> An extra from Kenny Everett. Keep trying to be excited Davina. It's virtually silent.


She's fucking fantastic

Met her once, pure sex on legs


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2007)

Carol to Cleo: "you're a surprise we didn't know about you..."
 Cleo to Carol: "who are you?"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 3, 2007)

Wayhey - chance for a fame story!

Cleo Roccos gave me a few sips of her 'Shakers' Pina Colada when I was about 10....(she lived with the hairdresser who owned the salon downstairs from the flat of the older brother of a mate of mine in my flats hehe!).....She wore odd coloured flouro socks and white stilletos and I thought she was fucking great at the time.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 3, 2007)

The Face


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

well I've never heard of her.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 3, 2007)

My story 

Was working at a radio station and Cleo came in all breathy and sexy and had to hang out with me before going on air. Even the plethora of gay men I worked with were almost coming in their pants  


Oh Face


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 3, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> well I've never heard of her.





Kenny Everetts lush female sidekick you fool!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 3, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> My story
> 
> Was working at a radio station and Cleo came in all breathy and sexy and had to hang out with me before going on air. Even the plethora of gay men I worked with were almost coming in their pants
> 
> ...





Heh heh!


I loved her even then!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

NOOOOO!!!

Bloody Jade and her mum ARE going in on friday. Gah.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Wayhey - chance for a fame story!
> 
> Cleo Roccos gave me a few sips of her 'Shakers' Pina Colada when I was about 10....(she lived with the hairdresser who owned the salon downstairs from the flat of the older brother of a mate of mine in my flats hehe!).....She wore odd coloured flouro socks and white stilletos and I thought she was fucking great at the time.



She still appears to be great  I think she'll be a brill housemate  

I like the faceman too. He'll be after all the ladies, i was thinking Cleo was more his age, but he seems to like the younger model


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Kenny Everetts lush female sidekick you fool!



Who's Kenny Everett?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Who's Kenny Everett?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> NOOOOO!!!
> 
> Bloody Jade and her mum ARE going in on friday. Gah.



I like Jade a bit now, but her mum is well annoying. Should be a goodun though


----------



## Ceej (Jan 3, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I like Jade a bit now, but her mum is well annoying. Should be a goodun though



Jade's mum looks considerably younger than her, now....!


----------



## Supine (Jan 3, 2007)

No Hoff. Ahh well, looks like good car crash TV anyway.

How long before Jermaine defends his brother...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Who's Kenny Everett?



To be fair, you do have to be of an (ahem) certain age to remember Kenny Everett...

So stop being shocked you lot. We're just a teensy bit older. Innit


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> The Face



That.
Is.
Cool.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 3, 2007)

Who is in the BB house then? Anyone?

I've not got it on and I've not read the thread.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

Ceej said:
			
		

> Jade's mum looks considerably younger than her, now....!



I saw that plastic surgery thing. Your not wrong there  

Actually i ended up feeling good for her. She's had a hard life and needed a bit of help...


----------



## aqua (Jan 3, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> To be fair, you do have to be of an (ahem) certain age to remember Kenny Everett...
> 
> So stop being shocked you lot. We're just a teensy bit older. Innit


then I'm a bit older too 

"done in the best possible taste"


----------



## Ceej (Jan 3, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> then I'm a bit older too
> 
> "done in the best possible taste"



Cupid Stunt! (I always wanted to say that - I'm just a teensy bit older too!)


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 3, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Who is in the BB house then? Anyone?
> 
> I've not got it on and I've not read the thread.




Put it like this, if we were in there and when Jo and Teddy's bird turned me down, after a few weeks you'd have to worry about meeting me in the shower.








































Ok, maybe not you, but someone better looking might need to


----------



## futha (Jan 3, 2007)

i quite like towers of london. the are funny. who is in now then? the website is down so i cant check


----------



## Winkybag (Jan 3, 2007)

Apparently H from Steps admitted he is gay.  What an exclusive. 

Whatever next? He 'comes out' as an irritating twat?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2007)

So what happened to the rumoured Kilroy, Justin Hawkins and Bet Lynch from Corrie??

I was particularly looking forward to Kilroy making a twat of himself a la George Galloway. Looks like Donny Tourrete, Jermaine Jackson and Carole Malone will provide the best car crash telly out of the lot of them.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

Now that things have settled down a bit on Betfair it's time for an initial "to win" *oddsflash!*

Jo S-Club: 6.2
Leo Sayer: 6.4
The Face: 6.6
'H' from Steps: 7.8
Any Other: 8.2
Cleo Roccos: 12.5
Ken Russell: 16.0
Donny "Posh Boy" Tourette: 23.0
Shilpa Shetty: 23.0
Danielle Lloyd: 29.0
Jermaine Jackson: 46.0
Carole Malone: 50.0

I'm already on the top four at reasonable odds. Jo and Leo look like safe faves, Faceman and H it's too early to say yet - they both look a little skittish. Cleo and Ken are the dark horses, both are mad as badgers which may translate into cult 'Bez' votes. Shilpa - who knows how massive Bollywood popularity will translate on CBB? I'd suggest she'll be out fairly soon, but we're in uncharted waters here. None of the others stand a chance. Jade (or Jade's mum) as Any Other looks dangerous, but BB returnees generally look tired.

'Citin' innit.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 3, 2007)

I've only heard of Leo Sayer. I've heard of Steps but didn't know their names.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Now that things have settled down a bit on Betfair it's time for an initial "to win" *oddsflash!*
> 
> Jo S-Club: 6.2
> Leo Sayer: 6.4
> ...




Hi oranges, keep up the good work.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I've only heard of Leo Sayer. I've heard of Steps but didn't know their names.



C'mon Groucho, you must have heard of Jermaine Jackson if you've heard of Leo  Same era.

And that goes for Cleo too, surely?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 3, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> C'mon Groucho, you must have heard of Jermaine Jackson if you've heard of Leo  Same era.
> 
> And that goes for Cleo too, surely?



Jermaine Jackson. Is she a lesser known Jackson sister?

Cleo?  eya Oh was she Kenny Everett's tits?


----------



## moomoo (Jan 3, 2007)

I think I'll be joining Haylz and not watching this

  

I love it when they go in and don't know who anyone is - the one time in my life that I feel the same as a celebrity  

I like Leo Sayer and Jo - they seem the most normal.  I think that Donny (?) would be very irritating after a few minutes if he was that obnoxious all the time. Lets hope he settles down a bit.  Was Ken drunk?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 3, 2007)

_The_ Ken Russell?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't get the live feed, but on DS WHATM thread Ex Miss UK has said 'keep that boy away from me' and Leo has said that he's a harmless John Lydon  

That's Donny BTW and he's sitting in the jacuzzi fully clothed and smoking aparently.

Rock and Roll eh?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 3, 2007)

_The _Ken Russell?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> _The _Ken Russell?



Yep and Face from the A Team! I hate BB but Jesus they really tempting me with this one!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 3, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> _The _Ken Russell?



Yes. Odious man


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Shilpa - who knows how massive Bollywood popularity will translate on CBB? I'd suggest she'll be out fairly soon, but we're in uncharted waters here.




No chance imo - bound to have a head as big as a.....very large head - be great to watch though I reckon 





(not that you should pay any attention to me though obviously     )


----------



## Groucho (Jan 3, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Yes. Odious man



yeh, but he was responsible for The Lair of the White Worm. A terrific vampire film with delicious dollops of outdated dodgyness.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> I think the Bollywood actress is very ugly.
> 
> If she's only half as precious as her intro segue made her out to be, then she's going to be insufferable.
> 
> It ain't just about looks.



agreed...

"it would scare me if know one recognised me"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep and Face from the A Team! I hate BB but Jesus they really tempting me with this one!



that made my xmas, he is fucking wicked, and the van was a nice touch


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2007)

Ceej said:
			
		

> Jade's mum looks considerably younger than her, now....!



she went on extreme makeovers,had it all done for gratis, yet another show that goody has spawned...



*pukes*


----------



## smokedout (Jan 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep and Face from the A Team! I hate BB but Jesus they really tempting me with this one!



dont do it, i got drawn in last year 'cos it was fun taking the piss out of galloway

i ended up fancying chantelle and pete burns a bit

terrible times

disappointed justin hawkins didnt make it, he might have finally admitted that the darkness was my idea


----------



## laptop (Jan 3, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Groucho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I still have my Fuck the Millennium carrier bag and t-shirt - OK that was Bill's - and fond memories of the fishermen's chorus...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> yeh, but he was responsible for The Lair of the White Worm. A terrific vampire film with delicious dollops of outdated dodgyness.



I love the bagpipe scene (& Amanda in the nud of course).


----------



## aurora green (Jan 3, 2007)

laptop said:
			
		

> But I still have my Fuck the Millennium carrier bag and t-shirt - OK that was Bill's - and fond memories of the fishermen's chorus...



Was that really Ken Russel then?


----------



## pagan (Jan 3, 2007)

mk12 said:
			
		

> i googled them to see if they were for real. they are, unfortunately.



A clever but quite obvious hoax. Check wikipedia history/discussion if you don't believe me. 
Ya cant kidda kidda


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 3, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> No chance imo - bound to have a head as big as a.....very large head - be great to watch though I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och, I thought you had a few decent results in the last BB didn't you Sheo? Anyway, I agree about Shilpa. Lovely, but doesn't look accustomed to living in such celebrity squalour.

Donny Tourette is 3.25 to be evicted first.  
I know he's rubbing up people the wrong way, but in a positive vote (CBBs have always been positive so far) against - say - Danielle, Carole, Jermaine or Ken he could be a bit of a value lay. The viewers love a bit of controversy - remember the vile Pete Burns last year - and there's always the chance he could walk.

Go posh boy!


----------



## pagan (Jan 3, 2007)

He's a fuckin' hoax


----------



## ska invita (Jan 3, 2007)

Dyou rememebr who the male star of White Worm was? ...... Hugh Grant!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2007)

smokedout said:
			
		

> dont do it, i got drawn in last year 'cos it was fun taking the piss out of galloway
> 
> i ended up fancying chantelle and pete burns a bit
> 
> ...



I'll try but can't promise anything...


----------



## laptop (Jan 3, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Was that really Ken Russel then?



Oh fuck. You're right. That was the entirely different Ken Campbell.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2007)

CLEO!!! I love Cleo!


----------



## smokedout (Jan 3, 2007)

laptop said:
			
		

> Oh fuck. You're right. That was the entirely different Ken Campbell.



who lives as a hermit these days and is very unlikely to appear on big brother


----------



## Augie March (Jan 3, 2007)

From Wikipedia:



> Stephen King is a fan of The Towers of London and picked "I'm a Rat" as his 7th best song of 2006.


----------



## smokedout (Jan 3, 2007)

the darkness really was my idea btw


----------



## pagan (Jan 3, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> From Wikipedia:



All bollocks.  Obvious even to this 38 yr old stoner and I don't even have a MySpace page
Youg uns today...so gullible


----------



## treelover (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't usually post on BB, but wtf is Ken Russell doing on the show, he is one of few who really understand Blake and indeed Englishness

and why is he odious, 

btw, is Donny a fake then.


----------



## wishface (Jan 4, 2007)

How can Carole Malone expect to be taken seriously now; didn't i hear her slagging off Galloway following last years debacle? Stupid cow.

And Dirk Benedict; why? You were the face, Starbuck! Oh how the mighty have fallen!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 4, 2007)

Well well well. Against expectations Shilpa has been nothing but down-to-earth, chatty and charming so far. She's also ditched the sari and jewellery for jeans and a t-shirt and is currently having fun removing the extensions from Danielle's hair. Cleo's been a bit of a star too, putting Donny's clothes through the mangle after he went for a (clothed) dip in the jaccuzi and generally making sure he was ok.

File both under could go far I reckon...


----------



## Jayshat (Jan 4, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> ...Donny's a harmless John Lydon



The phrase "what a tit" comes to mind...


----------



## Augie March (Jan 4, 2007)

pagan said:
			
		

> All bollocks.  Obvious even to this 38 yr old stoner and I don't even have a MySpace page
> Youg uns today...so gullible



*ahem*

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/commentary/0,6115,1564519_4%7C%7C472578%7C0_0_,00.html


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well well well. Against expectations Shilpa has been nothing but down-to-earth, chatty and charming so far. She's also ditched the sari and jewellery for jeans and a t-shirt and is currently having fun removing the extensions from Danielle's hair. Cleo's been a bit of a star too, putting Donny's clothes through the mangle after he went for a (clothed) dip in the jaccuzi and generally making sure he was ok.
> 
> File both under could go far I reckon...



I'm liking them both so far. H is sweet and the Face is ok too.


----------



## foo (Jan 4, 2007)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Unix Tottie in da house




  

i texted her son last night 'yer mum's on the telly!!!' 

so far. i like Jo and Cleo the best.


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Jan 4, 2007)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Unix Tottie in da house



You might think you managed to escape me fen_boy. . .  

*sorts out her CV*

I sooo enjoyed watching BB last night, only problem was not having a phone to have text conversations with foo. Ken Russel??? wtf was that all about?!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

He will be karted out on a stretcher if he keeps that manic shit up for much longer!!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 4, 2007)

I refuse to watch any more of this, but it's fucking cool they got Ken Russell. The man's a star. 

And Cleo Rocos will do well - she's a very smart woman indeed (i remember her popping up on James Whale's show from time to time and making him appear even more of a moron than usual). Didn't she used to go out with Stevo from Some Bizarre?


----------



## pootle (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm very disappointed.  Who cares about half the people in there?

Apparently lots of the bigger rumoured names pulled out at the last minute.  I reckon Ken Russell and Jermaine Jackson will be entertaining in a loopy way, but that Miss England, the Bollywood actress and washed up S-Clubber turned dog breeder are just going to be dull    I'll still be watching it though!

Can we have a proper CBB thread now?


----------



## hektik (Jan 4, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Danielle Lloyd thought - and I quote - that "Winston Churchill was America's first black president".
> 
> Oh. My. God.



hmm, i repeated that at work today and somebody replied: "but what about martin luther king?"

jesus. wept.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

hektik said:
			
		

> hmm, i repeated that at work today and somebody replied: "but what about martin luther king?"
> 
> jesus. wept.




LOL


----------



## exosculate (Jan 4, 2007)

smokedout said:
			
		

> the darkness really was my idea btw




 (I feel you haven't been acknowledged correctly here)


----------



## smokedout (Jan 4, 2007)

thank you, not trying to boast an all


----------

